# Dont be stupid like me, bring enough clothing for the descent.



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Holy cow, today was not a fun one. With that last 2 days being amazing riding weather for February, I set out to Diablo with 3 synthetic layers up top + arm warmers, regular shorts and shoe covers.

The start of my ride was cold, then I warmed up to a decent temperature, the ride up was fine, but of course I got damp from the sweat.

The ride down was pretty hairy. I made it down just fine, but the 15mph winds up top + damp clothing put me into a pretty bad state (Id imagine 45* with windchill). By the bottom, my legs were fully cramped, as were my hands arms and neck, I couldnt recover any body heat and I had to call in for a ride home. Not a proud moment. Even with the sunshine, the weather was very deceptive and I should have paid closer attention to it.

Guys, especially rail thin guys like me, bring enough clothes, windproof stuff, and stay safe.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Holy cow, today was not a fun one. With that last 2 days being amazing riding weather for February, I set out to Diablo with 3 synthetic layers up top + arm warmers, regular shorts and shoe covers.
> 
> The start of my ride was cold, then I warmed up to a decent temperature, the ride up was fine, but of course I got damp from the sweat.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it'll be one of those lessons you'll remember for a long time!

I carry or wear my Gore Wear Packlite jack and the detachable hood pretty much everywhere I ride between the months of Oct. through May. It's small enough to fit in a rear jersey pocket.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I made my way up to the summit a couple weeks ago.
It was about 70 the whole way up.
I brought my jacket with me, stowed away in the jersey pocket.
Put it on before descending.
I couldn't imagine how freezing I would have been without it.
I had thermal arm/leg warmers and toe covers.
I was just about perfect, temp wise.
You learned a good lesson, but not in a good way.
Sorry to hear.
You'll be prepared next time.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I hear ya.

I've had to call-in a ride home for lack of winter weather wear. Regular shorts, base layer, SS jersey, and arm warmers; between the Marin headlands and the City there are so many micro climates and they got the best of me.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I really should have known better, even on the offseason when im trying to eat more, I went out at 140lbs today @ 5'11", there is absolutely no insulation.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've done that more times than I can count.

One tip is to unzip/undress on the climb so your clothes don't get so sweaty.


----------

